# Ma carte memoire SD ne fonctionne plus



## danny (11 Août 2006)

Bonjour

j'utilisais jusqu'a aujourd'hui une sd card 1 Go (SanDisk) dans un smallpod et tout se passait tres bien
mais ce soir, en faisant une copie sur mon disque dur de fichiers aac, il y a eu une sorte de plantage de itunes (ouvert en meme temps), et la copie des fichiers a semble s'arreter au milieu
ne pouvant plus agir sur aucune application, j'ai redemarre mon G4 (avec le bouton)
et depuis plus rien
le lecteur ne voit plus la carte, le G4 non plus, le Pc quant a lui la voit mais ne peut ni copier des fichiers, ni la formater.... (il la voit comme etant toujours en train d'ecrire quelque chose)...
sauriez vous quoi faire dans ces cas la? la carte est-elle foutue a votre avis?

Merci de vos reponses

PS: j'ai poste sur iGeneration deja, mais visiblement personne ne sait...


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2006)

Utilitaire disque de MacOS X ne voit pas la carte? (pour essayer de la reformatter)


----------



## danny (12 Août 2006)

non.... si je lance utilitaire disque et que je mets la carte dans le lecteur ensuite, il ne voit rien. Si je fais l'inverse (je mets la carte avant d'ouvir utilitaire disque), , le programme plante (meme en forcant a quitter puis en redemarrant le programme)
c'est pourtant une bonne marque (SanDisk), ca devrait pas se flinguer comme ca non?


----------



## tristelle (12 Août 2006)

Il me semble que ces cartes sont garanties à vie, sinon au moins 5 ans. Renseigne toi


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2006)

sandisk rescuepro ?


----------



## danny (12 Août 2006)

rescuepro... j'ai essaye, mais il plante quand je lance le formatage de la carte
je vais donc essayer de voir avec la garantie
merci pour vos reponses


----------

